# Easiest way to scoop out a pumpkin?



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

If you have one of the Pumpkin Masters kits, the plastic scoop provided does a pretty good job, IMO. Small sppons are tedious. A wide, slightly concave scoop works best to get the most pulp out quickly. That said, I love carving pumpkins and the time is well worth it. We normally carve about 8-10 for our display.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Steel Ice Cream Scoop advocate here. We cut the hole at the bottom of the gourd and reach down scraping from the top of the pumpkin to the base. For some reason, the lining pulls off easier this way. Plus, the bottom gets the candle (We're very traditional in this area here at the Wolfman's Haunted House) and the Jack settles down very nicely over the base. Freeze the candles before using; they'll last a long time. Try using votives, they'll still be burning noon the next day, awesome, all-night-long Jack O'Lanterns!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, guys! Wow, great ideas, Wolfman...I didn't know that about freezing candles...I will try this!


----------



## Stephbat (Aug 19, 2009)

I think i might try cutting it at the bottom instead this year. I need an easy way because ironically I, a Halloween lover, am allergic to pumpkin!! I have to wear gloves when I carve and they are a pain.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I am an advocate of using your hands, I just use my fingernails to scrap it out.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Set them outside and pay the neighborhood kids to have a go at it


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

it's a bit extreme, but when I have a lot of pumpkins to scoop out andI am not making pumpkin soup with the insides I use an electric drill with a large drill bit. Does it pretty quick but you also have to be careful not to get too close to the skin.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

MedeaViolia said:


> it's a bit extreme, but when I have a lot of pumpkins to scoop out andI am not making pumpkin soup with the insides I use an electric drill with a large drill bit. Does it pretty quick but you also have to be careful not to get too close to the skin.


Alright! Extreme pumpkin scooping!!


----------



## FirstSpartan (Aug 7, 2008)

MedeaViolia said:


> it's a bit extreme, but when I have a lot of pumpkins to scoop out andI am not making pumpkin soup with the insides I use an electric drill with a large drill bit. Does it pretty quick but you also have to be careful not to get too close to the skin.


Right on! I use a modified paint stirrer that connects to a drill. Chop off the bottom, hammered the metal to a more oval shape, welded and you're ready to go  You can clean out a pumpkin in about 5 seconds...lol. I got the idea from a tv show a couple of years ago about this guy who carves dozens if not hundreds of pumpkins each year.


----------



## Raven & the Wren Studios (Aug 23, 2009)

actually, I modified a $7.00 (green ware) ceramics starter kit. You can usually find them at Wal-Mart and other art supply stores: The kit contains a wooden wedged tear-drop shaped hand tool that I sanded down on the blade side to make it quite proficient at pumpkin-innards scooping. The kit usually comes with a sponge, and a few double ended wire shaving tools that are fantastic to work with. I would strongly advice _against _ using the all-metal blade scraping hand tool. In fact, if it comes with the kit just throw it away as soon as you open it. That particular tool tends to slice through things rather indiscriminately, like your fingers for instance. . .

Happy Carving!


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

For the hardcore pumpkin enthusiast, the Pumpkin Gutter is great and attaches to your drill. It's sort of a modified compound/ paint mixer and makes quick work of pumpkins. You can get it at Zombie Pumpkins.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

These are all such great ideas. I'm a little afraid of using power tools, though. I'm envisioning celebrating Halloween with one less finger this year.

What do you all think of this? I haven't bought it, but it looks heavy-duty compared to the plastic ones.

Actually, the tools look a little medieval torture-ish and could probably make a prop all by themselves!


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

medieval? Positivly iron age!  you'd probably be safer with the power tools.


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

yep safer with the attachment for a drill


----------



## MShaunting (Aug 21, 2009)

I've got some great pumpkin carving tools that include the scoops on my site.
Precise Jack-o-lantern Carving


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Stephbat said:


> I think i might try cutting it at the bottom instead this year. I need an easy way because ironically I, a Halloween lover, am allergic to pumpkin!! I have to wear gloves when I carve and they are a pain.


You should definitely go with Funkin carving if you're allergic! 
That sounds like so much extra work!!! My son has always worn glove almost every year since he was little just because he hates the feel of pumpkin guts! It looks so difficult to me.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I've always wanted to try one of these open ring scoops - they look like they might do the job really fast.

Crate and Barrel - Pumpkin Scoop shopping at Crate and Barrel

The fastest hand tool I ever saw was a wide putty knife, about 4 inches across, with the corners rounded by a bench grinder.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

What makes the job the quickest and cleanest? A simple pair of large office scissors! Once you cut out the top [with a good kitchen knife of course], just start snipping away at the pulp that's attached to the inner walls, making your way down the bottom 'crown' of the pumpkin. Carefully snip away what remains attached at the crown. Then scoup it all out with a large kitchen spoon or ladel. That's all there is to it and you'll see it makes the job quick and easy to snip, rather than rake and pull the plup. The scissors also make easy work of cleaning up the strings that dangle and get in the way, as part of cleanup and finishing off.

Scissors- no easier way! Good luck.

Dan


----------



## MonicaA-F (Oct 28, 2021)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Thanks, guys! Wow, great ideas, Wolfman...I didn't know that about freezing candles...I will try this!


A


CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Hey, all. I would carve SO many more pumpkins if my wrist weren't killing me halfway through scooping out the first one. I've tried tablespoons, metal serving spoons, an ice cream scoop...etc.
> 
> Does anybody know an easier way? What's the best tool for this?
> 
> Thanks for any help! I'm getting REALLY excited now!


Use a power drill with a hand mixer beater inserted! Will scrape the insides clean in 2 minutes. The pulp and seeds will just pour out.


----------

